# Combining DCC with Battery Power



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

For those going to the 2008 National Garden Railway Convention in Phoenix next week, I will be presenting a clinic on Combining DCC with Battery Power on Wednesday evening. 

Stan Ames


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

I won't be at the convention but your clinic sounds like one that would be well worth video taping. 

Perhaps someone will do it and make copies available. 

Regards, 

Jerry 

Posted By StanleyAmes on 04/26/2008 7:02 AM
For those going to the 2008 National Garden Railway Convention in Phoenix next week, I will be presenting a clinic on Combining DCC with Battery Power on Wednesday evening. 
Stan Ames


----------

